# Look at my Black/Blue shrimp.....



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

So I noticed these two black/dark blue shrimp in my green shrimp tank a few weeks ago. They have grown since them but are still the same color. I know sometime baby green shrimp are reddish but as far as I know they aren't normally this color. Anyone seen something like this before? I had a hard time getting pics but I think you guys can get the idea. They also have a greyish looking stripe down their back....they are SO cool looking in person.


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

Dude, that is awesome. If I were you, I'd setup a new tank for them and continue to move any shrimp that look like that to it. Hopefully the coloration is genetically stable. If so, you can name em oblong blue shrimp.  I'd love to buy some btw.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

lol ya hopefully I like the name btw


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

You know with that stripe, they kinda look like black cherry shrimp. Another possible name? 
How well do your greens breed? They fast like cherries?


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

I think black cherry is already taken. They are doing ok but they don't breed as quickly. They are over at my dads house also so I am not sure what temp he keeps them at so that could be some of the issue. Also them being green I have a really hard time seeing them on green moss.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Wow, that's cool. They look kinda like the Tiawan Blues I bought once. Those weren't stable at all and turned clear-blue. Hopefully they actually are stable.  Oblong Blues, LOL.


----------



## Amazon_Replica (Nov 24, 2007)

I have 3-4, one even has blue legs, with a black top and a pink stripe on his back. Its probably a genetic twist of the original wild form, kind of an oops. they are cool but for me haven't bred true  








heres one hiding in the driftwood, darker color helps it blend well though


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

are those green shrimp or some neocardina species?


----------



## Amazon_Replica (Nov 24, 2007)

Neocaridina heteropoda,

I didn't even think about it, didn't know there was a difference. Looked it up, sorry


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

its ok I was just wondering


----------



## Questin (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice, I think a black shrimp is sweet. Hmm they are like the black sheep of the tank eh? yeah I know, that was terrible.

Its almost a skunk shrimp imo

http://atlas.drpez.org/Caridina-fernandoi/aac


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

Some new pictures.....I am finally seperating them into another tank. When I was taking them out I noticed a third black/blue one. I am also adding a few green females to the tank.


----------



## southerndesert (Oct 14, 2007)

Very cool and I wish you success in breeding more like them. Do they appear to be males to you? Is that why the green females added.

Bill


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

I can't tell yet....they are to dark to see any sort of saddles. I figured adding the females can't hurt. If they all end up being males I can still breed them to the greens and then cross them back. Once I can tell males from females I will probably remove the greens.


----------



## SimplyOrange (Oct 5, 2007)

i went to look for amanos and that's what i saw. was about to put up a thread too.
most were black ( i didn't notice any blue) and one brown with a tan stripe down its back. no one knew what they were and the guy who ordered them wasn't available. i could have gotten them for 2.98 but after i asked they said well it's 4.98. lol nuts.

i'll see what they say it is first and contemplate quickly about getting them.
any of them berried?

they are very nice though.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

actually i think the one with the stripe down its back is berried. If it is then it will have green eggs since thats what I think I can see forming.....boy that would be sweet looking.


----------



## tbrat (Jan 16, 2008)

Those are so cool!! Wish you the best in luck on breeding them, I guess I can wait patiently for my dozen or so . Wait a sec on second thought...something appears to be off with them...better just send them to me so I can nurse them back for ya!!:heh::heh: lol j/k 
They are really neat tho...good luck with them!

take care,
brat


----------



## sayshrimp (Nov 5, 2007)

Great color! I like it. Best luck on breeding. Post more of your success on them. I would love to see more.


----------



## chikorita (Dec 20, 2007)

Is this like what they call dark charcoal shrimps ? those that are posted in aquabid ???


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

they still on there? I wasn't able to find them


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

I am also curious about them. I have 2


----------

